# طرق القياس للكميات



## عمر الفاروق (22 فبراير 2008)

Urgent( مطلوب طرق القياس للكميات - بالعربي ) - عاجل يا أخوان هل من أحد يدلي بملف ويفيدنا بالمعلومة.


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (22 فبراير 2008)

هل تريد طريقة الحصر ام قوانين القياس مثال ذلك قياس أعمال بياض التخشين مثلا" أو النقاشة (الدهانات ) أرجو الأفادة لأجابة طلبك


----------



## عمر الفاروق (23 فبراير 2008)

شكرا اخي محمود ...قوانين القياس وطرق الحصر - وذلك لكافة الأعمال المدنية والتشطيبات
و هذا المجهود وسرعة الرد ليست بغريبة علي اخ فاضل مثلك


----------



## عمر الفاروق (23 فبراير 2008)

واضيف لسيادتكم انا أعمل بوظيفة مهندس عقود وتجهيز وثائق العطاءات بمكتب استشاري وتصميمات واطمع ان تمدني بما يعنيني علي عملي الجديد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر الفاروق (23 فبراير 2008)

وبخصوص موسوعتكم العملاقة بالقطع الجميع يرغب في الحصول عليها ولكن الموضوع صعب فهذه محاولتي 4 وتبؤ بالفشل ... فنرجو المساعدة


----------



## mos (23 فبراير 2008)

*take off*

أخى الكريم موضح فيما يلى أسس عامة للحصر منقولة من كتاب متخصص..


TAKE-OFF 

As mentioned previously, estimating take-off is the process of​quantifying the material and labor quantities associated with
the project. The term take-off is also used to refer to the quantities
themselves (often known as a bill of quantities). Takeoff
involves a detailed examination of the engineering drawings
and deliverables to count the number of each item
appearing on the drawings. The quantities of like items are
then summarized according to the control structure
WBS/RBS) of the project. Once the take-off is complete, and
total quantities for each like item summarized, the items can
be costed (or priced), and the results added together resulting
in the estimated direct field costs for the project.
Generally, the process of “take-off” for the estimate is much
more efficient when standard estimating guidelines are
established and followed. This provides advantage enough
when a single estimator is preparing a specific estimate, but
even more important when multiple estimators are working
on the same project. Guidelines for preparing an efficient
take-off include the following:

Use preprinted forms for the orderly sequence of item
descriptions, dimensions, quantities, pricing information,
etc.
Abbreviate (consistently) whenever possible.
Be consistent when listing dimensions (i.e., length x
width x height).
Use printed dimensions from drawings when available.
When possible, add up the printed dimensions for a
given item.
Measure all dimensions carefully.
Use each set of dimensions to calculate multiple quantities
where possible.
Take advantage of design symmetry or repetition.
List all gross dimensions that can be used again to rough
check other quantities for approximate verifications.
Convert imperial dimensions (feet/inch) to decimal
equivalents.


----------



## mos (23 فبراير 2008)

*تابع Take Off*

TAKE OFF continue

• Do not round until the final summary of quantities.
• Multiply the large numbers first to reduce rounding
errors.
• Do not convert the units until the final quantities are
obtained.
• Items should be measured/converted to the same units
consistently throughout the take-off.
• Mark the drawings as quantities are taken off. Use different
colors to identify various types of components or
items, as well as to identify items on hold, etc.
• Verify the drawings taken-off versus the approved drawing
list to be used with the estimate. Check off drawings
on the drawing list as take-off is completed.
• Keep similar items together, different items separate.
• Organize the take-off to match the control structure and
format of the estimate.
• Identify drawing numbers, section numbers, etc. on the
take-off forms to aid in future checking for completeness,
and for incorporating late changes later on.
• Be alert for notes shown on drawings, changes in scale
used on different drawings, drawings that are reduced
from original size, discrepancies between drawings and
specifications, and changes in elevation that may not be
obvious, etc.
• Be careful to quantify all labor operations that may not
have a material component.


----------



## esas (25 فبراير 2008)

ممكن تحمل هدا الكتاب


----------



## عمر الفاروق (26 فبراير 2008)

يا جماعة الخير ما قصرتم ولكن عربي الله يكرمكم


----------



## عمر الفاروق (26 فبراير 2008)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> هل تريد طريقة الحصر ام قوانين القياس مثال ذلك قياس أعمال بياض التخشين مثلا" أو النقاشة (الدهانات ) أرجو الأفادة لأجابة طلبك



وينك يا استاذنا الفاضل ..انتظر بجد اضافتكم الغالية


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (1 مارس 2008)

مرفق لك نماذج واقعية لأعمال الحصر وسأبدء معك تدريجيا" فى شرح أسلوب الحصر وقوانين القياس لكل بند ومبدئيا" أرجو الأطلاع على الملفات المرفقةوهى على الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/86075/1204397866.rar
وكذلك اليك نموذج حصر للقواعد العادية و المسلحة من مشاركات زميل فى ملتقى المهندسين منذ فترة طويلة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/86075/1204398510.rar
سأوافيك أولا" بأول بكل ما تقع علية يدى بخصوص هذا الموضوع وكذلك نماذج للمستخلصات


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (1 مارس 2008)

هذة المشاركة منقولة من أحد المواقع الهندسيةوليس لى أى مجهود فيها سوى النقل فقط

أقدم اليكم برنامج Estimation 1.1.1 

و هو يقوم بحساب كميات الحصر لأعمال التشطيبات الداخلية ( أرضيات ، و أسفال ، و حوائط ، و أسقف ) و أعمال المبانى بالمتر المسطح و المتر المكعب
و هو بصورته الحالية ، يلبى مواصفات مشروع بعينه ، حيث تم ضبط فتحات الابواب و الشبابيك و أسلوب التشطيب طبقا لهذا المشروع 
و لكن بوسعك الاستفاده به فى مشاريع أخرى ،
كما سيتبين لك بعد الاطلاع على ملف الشرح و الموجود على الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/28189179/914b58d5/Estim.html 


البرنامج موجود على الرابط :

http://www.4shared.com/file/28190684/2d454818/Estimation_Package.html

و ينصح بتنزيل ملف الشرح و الاطلاع عليه جيدا قبل تثبيت Estimation 1.1.1 على جهازك ، حيث أنه يشتمل على أسلوب التثبيت بحيث يمكنك الاستفادة من قواعد البيانات أثناء تشغيل البرنامج ، و من خلاله
************************************************** ******************** ************************************
طريقة التنزيل من الرابط :
1- يتم النقر على الرابط 
2- تظهر شاشة أعلاها عنوان Download Estimation Package.zip
3- انتظر حتى تظهر كلمة Download File ( حوالى 10 ثوانى )
4- انقر على كلمة Download file


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (1 مارس 2008)

مرفق رسومات أنشائية لنموذج فيلا وموضح على الرسم الآتى :-
1- أسلوب تجهيز الرسم المرفق لأعمال الحصر من خلال برنامج الأتوكاد وتلاحظ أننى قمت بفصل كل نوع من أنواع الأساسات فى رسم منفصل وبأستخدام أمر رسم polyline من قائمة draw يمكننا تحويل هذة الخطوط الى شكل متماسك وبأستخدام أمر list الذى يمكن كتابتة على command line مباشرة ثم enter يمكنك وقتها أيجاد مساحة أى شكل ومحيطة مباشرة" وذلك بعمل click على الشكل المراد حسابة لأى قاعدة أو ميدة أو عمود وبعد أيجاد المساحات يتم بعد ذلك الرجوع الى جدول النماذج للقواعد و الميد لمعرفة سمك القاعدة ( أنظر الى نماذج الحصر المرفقة أعلاة )وبالنسبة للأعمدة فلابد من معرفة أرتفاع الكمرات المتقاطعة مع هذة الأعمدة ويحسب العمود بأرتفاع صافى من ظهر القاعدة المسلحة وحتى أسفل قاع الكمرات المتقاطعة مع العمود حتى لا نحتاج الى تكسير زوائد الصب فى العمود وحتى يسهل رص حديد التسليح ( كل ذلك لحساب مكعبات خرسانة الأساسات بأنواعها )
عموما" سأجهز لك ملف على الأكسل فية شرح مبسط لحصر الأسقف بأنواعها المختلفة وحصر المبانى

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/86075/1204401769.rar

أرجو أن تحاول تطبيق الشرح على الرسومات التى ستجدها على الرابط وأن شاء الله تستفيد وأسأل أى سؤال بدون حدود حتى نصل لنتيجة جيدة


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (1 مارس 2008)

مشاركة منقولة من موقع هندسى وليس لى فضل فى مادتها تم أضافة بعض التوضيح بمعرفتى وللملف بقية بتوضيح أكثر :-

مادة حساب الكميات (1) تتكون من قسمين القسم الاول طرق الحصر ورفع المقاسات اما القسم الثاني هو التسعير وتقدير التكلفة 

___________________________________________
حساب كميات {القسم الاول - طرق الحصر ورفع المقاسات }

اختصاصات علم حساب الكميات

1- تحضير المقايسة الابتدائية التي تعمل بناء لى الرسومات التنفيذية

2- تقدير فئات البنود بناء على اسعار المواد بالسوق ويوميات العمال وتكاليف النقل والتركيب

3-قياس الكميات من المبنى اثناء التنفيذ اولا بأول وتسجيل هذه الكميات في دفتر حصر الاعمال

4- تحضير الكشوف الشهرية التي تبين قيمة القسط المستحق للمقاول ( الدفعات الشهرية )

5- عمل المقايسة الختامية بناء على الكميات الموجوده في بالمبنى
____________________________________________

الاهداف الاساسية اقياس الكميات :-

يختلف الفرض من قياس الكميات بمعرفة مهندس المالك عنه بالنسبة لمهندس المقاول في اغلب الاحوال
____________________________________________
اولا : الاهداف الاساسية لقياس الكميات بالنسبة لمهندس المالك هي :-
____________________________________________

1- عمل تقدير ابتدائي لقيمة المشروع من الرسومات قبل البدء في العمل ( مقاسية تثمينية )

2- تحديد كميات موحدة لكل بند من بنود اعمال المشروع يطلب على اساسها من المقاولين التقدم باسعارهم
___________________________________________
ثانيا: الاهداف الاساسية لقياس الكميات بالنسبة لمهندس المقاول هي:-
___________________________________________

1- تحديد الاسعار التي يتقدم بها المقاول للتعاقد على اساسها

2- عمل الطلبيات للمواد والمعدات والعماله

3- عمل البرنامج الزمني للمشروع ومراجعة وتقييم الكفاءة الانتاجية للعمالة والمعدات مقاولي الباطن معالجة اي انحراف عن المخطط له ضمن البرنامج الزمني

4- حصر مايتم تنفيذه من اعمال على الطبيعة اول بأول لمعرفة مستحقات مقاولي الباطن ومستحقات العاملين

______________________________________
القوائم المستعملة في قياس الكميات:-
______________________________________

1- قائمة الكميات وقائمة الحصر ( Bills Of Quantities ) الفواتير

2- قائمة الاثمان (Schedule Of Values) جدول الاسعار

3- كشف المستخلصات والختاميات

4- جدول الفئات
_______________________________________

اولا : قائمة الكميات ودفتر الحصر ( Bills Of Quantities )
________________________________________

قائمة الكميات Bills Of Quantities :- تعريفها هي جداول خاصة يتم عليها حساب الكميات لبنود الاعمال المختلفة من الرسومات 

دفتر الحصر :- تعرفيه هو دفتر خاص مجلد يحتوى على نفس الجداول السابقة ( قائمة الكميات ) يتم فيه حصر مايتم تنفيذه لى الطبيعة من بنود الاعمال المختلفة

___________________________________________
ترتيب اخذ المقاسات (Scheduling The Items) جدولة المواد
___________________________________________

يتم في ترتيب قيد المقاسات ترتيب خطوات تنفيذ المبنى ويوضح في المثال التالي ترتيب قيد المقاسات لمبنى عادي . هيكلة من الخرسانة المسلحة

_____________________________________
اولا: الاعمال الاعتيادية تحت سطح الارض :-
_____________________________________

1 - اعمال التسوية
2 - اعمال الحفر
3 - اعمال الاساسات
4 - اعمال المباني لغاية منسوب الطبقة العازلة
5 - اعمال الطبقة العازلة للحوائط
6 - اعمال الردم
7 - اعمال الخرسانة العادية تحت الارضيات
____________________________________
ثانيا: الاعمال الاعتيادية فوق سطح الارض :-
____________________________________

8 - اعمال الخرسانة المسلحة لهيكل المبنى
9 - اعمال المباني ( سواء سمك 25 سم أى م3 ( طول * أرتفاع * سمك ) أو سمك 12 سم أى م2 ( طول * أرتفاع ) 
10- اعمال الطبقة العازلة للارضيات والسطح ( طول * عرض ) م2 الفراغ المطلوب عزلة وفى حالة عزل الحوائط للبدروم جهة الردم تكون مساحة العزل ( طول الحائط * الأرتفاع ) م2 وتقاس مبانى حماية العزل أو طبقة اللياسة الخاصة بالحماية بنفس طريقة قياس العزل ( طول الحائط * الأرتفاع )
11- اعمال المساحة للحوائط ( طول * أرتفاع ) م2 أو الأسقف والأرضيات ( طول * عرض ) م2
___________________________________
ثالثا: الاعمال التكميلية :-
___________________________________

12- الاعمال الصحية بالعدد حسب الجهاز ( حوض , مرحاض , بانيو ( مغطس ) 000 الخ ويكون قياس المشتملات الخاصة بالجهاز من مواسير وخلافة بالمتر الطولى للمواسير لكل قطر على حدى والقطع تحسب بالعد وهى ( المحابس ، الكيعان ، التيهات ، الحنفيات أو الخلاطات 0000 الخ )ويمكن حساب تكلفة الجهاز بمشتملاتة ويتم أدراجة فى الحصر ( توريد و تركيب جهاز 000 شامل كل ما يلزم لللتشغيل والأكسسوار )
13- الاعمال الكهربائية ( تحسب بالنقطة سواء بريزة عادية ، بريزة قوى مخرج أنارة 000 الخ ويمكن أن تحسب النقطة شاملة كل ما يلزم حتى التشغيل ( مواسير - سلك - علب - مفاتيح - أكسسوار ) وهذة الطريقة غير دقيقة لأختلاف أطوال السلك و المواسير لكل نقطة عن لوحة التوزيع الرئيسية ولكن يمكنك أن تأخذ متوسط لقيمة ذلك و خاصة" فى حالة الوحدات المتكررة ولا أنصح بها فى الفيلات التى تختلف معماريا" 
14- اعمال الشبابيك والابواببالنسبة لهذا البند يستحسن تقسيم الأبواب و الشبابيك الى نماذج حسب الرسم المعمارىويتم حسابها بالمتر المسطح فى حالة أعتبار أن السعر يشمل الزجاج و الأكسسوار وكل ما يلزم ولكن فى حالة فصل الحساب يمكنك حساب الأعمال بالمتر المكعب ( سأوضح لك بالتفصيل الممل فى مرة أخرى حسابات النجارة سواء للباب أو الشباك )
وبالنسبة للألومنيوم فعادة" يكون القياس بالمتر المسطح شامل الزجاج و الأكسسوار مع الوضع فى الأعتبار أن الفتحة التى تقل عن 1 م2 يحاسب على أنها م2 
15- اعمال الارضيات بمختلف انواعها
16- الدهانات

==================================
__________________________________________
ثانيا :- قائمة الاثمان (Schedule Of Values) جدول الاسعار
__________________________________________

تعرفيها: هي جداول خاصة يتم فيها تسجيل ورصد كميات بنود الاعمال المختلفة بعد حسابها وتصنيفها

__________________________________________
ثالثا :- كشف المستخلصات والختاميات
__________________________________________
تعريف المستخلصات الجارية :
هي دفعات تصرف للمقاول على فترات محددة ( عادة كل شهر ) وذلك من مستحقاته عن بنود لاعمال التي يتم تنفيذها والتشوينات (المواد الموجوده في الموقع) التي يتم توريدها الى موقع العمل

الدفعة الختامية :
هي الدفعة التي يتم بموجبها صرف مستحقات المقاول بعد اتمام تنفيذ المشروع 

____________________________________________
رابعا : جدول الفئات :-
____________________________________________
هي جداول يتم فيها تحديد فئات لجميع نوعيات بنود الاعمال والتوريدات والتشوينات المنتظر ان يتكون منها المشروع
===================================
____________________________________________
طرق الحصر واخذ المقاسات Methods To Take Off
____________________________________________
اولا : اعمال الحفر والردم Excavztion
____________________________________________
1- تقاس اعمال الحفر في الارض الجافة بالمتر المكعب كل عمق مترين من سطح الارض في بند على حده ويؤخذ عرض الحفر مساويا لعرض الخرسانة وكذلك الطول

2- تقاس اعمال لحفر في مياة الرشح بالمتر المكعب كل عمق نصف متر في مياة الرشح في بند على حده ويؤخذ عرض وطول الحفر مساويا لعرض وطول خرسانة الاساسات

3- الردم يحتسب بالمتر المكعب ويؤخذ الردم الناتج من الحفر في بند على حده والردم المورد من خارج الموقع في بند على حده

4- تسوية الموقع تحسب بالمتر المربع وفي حالة مايكون متوسط سمك التسوية 20سم فأقل واذا زاد السمك عن ذلك تؤخذ التسوية على اساس حفر وردم المنسوب المطلوب

5- النقل للمقالب العمومية يحتسب بالمتر المكعب بدون علاوة انتفاش مع ذكر المسافة بين الموقع والمقالب
____________________________________________
ثانيا : قياس اعمال الخرسانه Concrete
____________________________________________
1-2 اعمال الخرسانة العادية Plain Concrete
____________________________________________
وتقاس اعمال الخرسانه العادية ( الغير مسلحة ) بالمتر المكعب فيما عدا الارضيات والطرق ومهابط الطائرات التي يكون سمكها يساوي او اقل من 20سم فإنها تقاس يالمتر المربع ياخذ بند خاص على حده لكل من :

1-1-2 خرسانة الاساسات للمباني وكذلك السلالم المداخل والسراديب

2-1-2 خرسانة الارضيات على ان يكون كل سمك منها لى حدة
____________________________________________
2-2 اعمال الخرسانه المسلحة Reinforced Concrete
____________________________________________

1-2-2 الاساسات Foundations
_______________________
تقاس خرسانة قواعد الاعمدة واللبشات وكل من الميدان والكمرات الارضية هندسيا بالحجم ووحده القياس هي المتر المكعب
تؤخذ الخرسانه المسلحة للاساسات وكمراتها في بند على حده

2-2-2 الاعمدة Columns
__________________
تقاس الاعمدة هندسيا بالحجم ووحدة لقياس هي المتر المكعب
الدور لارض :- تحسب الاعمدة من ظهر الميدة (الشناج) المسلحة للاساسات الى بطنية البلاطة المسلحة اعلاها
الدور الاول :- تحسب الاعمدة من ظهر البلاطة المسلحة اسفلها الى بطنية البلاطة المسلحة اعلاها 
( ارتفاع العمود = لارتفاع - سمك البلاطة )

3-2-2 الكمرات Beams
_________________
تقاس الكمرات ( الجسور ) هندسيا بالحجم ووحدة القياس هي المتر المكعب
يحسب سقوط حسب اطوالها بين الاعمدة


4-2-2 البلاطات للاسقف والارضيات Slab ( سيتم شرحها بشىء من التفصيل بعد ذلك )
____________________________
تقاس هندسيا بالمتر المربع ووحدة القياس هي المتر المربع وذلك للبلاطات التي بسمك 20سم او اقل
يذكر بند مستقل لكل سمك على حدة
يجوز عدم ذكر السمك ويكون القياس هندسيا بالحجم ووحده القياس هي المتر المكعب

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
___________________________________________
ثالثا : قياس اعمال المباني Masonry
___________________________________________
قياس الطوب الاسمنتي :-
____________________
1- يكون القياس هندسيا بالمسطح ووحده القياس هي المتر المربع
2- يخصص بند مستقل لكل سمك على حده
3- يتم خصم الفتحات التى يزيد مسطحها عن 1 متر وتحسب سد للفتحات أقل من 1 متر
4- للحائط بالمتر المسطح يتم خصم فتحات الأبواب والشبابيك من جهة واحدة وليس مثل البياض من جهتين0
5- يحسب أرتفاع المبانى مثل أرتفاع الأعمدة من ظهر السقف وحتى بطنية الكمرات ( قاع الكمرة 
6- فى حالة المحاسبة على الأعتاب بحساب مستقل يتم خصم مسطحها من المبانى بالمتر المسطح أو مكعبها للمبانى بالمتر المكعب حت لا يحدث أزدواج فى الحساب 

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
__________________________________________
رابعا : قياس اعمال التكسيات 

قياس اعمال الطابوق الجيري او اعمال الحجر او الرخام
___________________________________
1- يكون القياس هندسيا بالمسطح ووحده القياس هي المتر المربع
2- يخصص بند مستقل لكل سمك على حدة
3- نفس قانون فتحات المبانى بعالية
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
_________________________________________
خامسا : قياس اعمال المساح
_____________________
يقاس المساح هندسيا بالمتر المربع سواء كان للاسقف او للحوائط مع خصم الفئات الغير مغطاه بالمساح التي تزيد عن 0.25 متر مربع

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
_________________________________________
سادسا : قياس اعمال الدهانات ( الاصباغ )
______________________________
تقاس اعمال الاصباغ هندسيا بالمسطح ووحده القياس هي لمتر لمربع مع مراعاة خصم الفتحات التى تزيد عن 1 متر مربع واضافة مساحه جوانب الفئات المصبوغه ويمكن تقسيم بند الدهانات حسب مراحل التفيذ لأحكام المحاسبة ( تجليخ وتجهيز الحوائط و الأسقف - وجهة تحضيرى - سكينة معجون أولى -صنفرة وتنعيم - سكينة معجون ثانية - صنفرة وجة ثانى دهانات وتلقيط معجون -صنفرة ناعمة - وجهة نهائى وتشطيب )
يخصص بند مستقل لكل نوع من الاصباغ على حدة

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
_________________________________________
سابعا : قياس اعمال الارضيات
_____________________
تقاس اعمال الارضيات المختلفة سواء كانت من الرخام او من البلاط بانواعه او الارضيات الخشبية بانواعها بالمتر المربع
يخصص بند مستقل لكل نوع من الارضيات على حده
تحسب الوزرات المحيطة للارضيات بالمتر الطولي اذا كان ارتفاعها لغاية 20سم اما اذا ازدادت فتقاس بالمتر المربع

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
_________________________________________
ثامنا : قياس اعمال البورسلان والسيراميك :
_______________________________
تقاس اعمال البورسلان والسيراميك المختلف سواء للارضيات او الحوائط او الواجهات هندسيا بالمتر المسطح ( المربع ) بعد خصم الفراغات ان وجدت
يخصص بند مستقل لكل توع على حدة

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
__________________________________________
تاسعا : قياس اعمال الابواب والشبابيك :
_____________________________
تقاس اعمال الابواب والشبابيك المختلفة سواء من الخشب او الحديد او الالمنيوم بالعدد
يخصص بند مستقل لكل نوع من الابواب والشبابيك وكذلك لكل نموذج تم التوضيح بعالية

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
_________________________________________
عاشرا : قياس اعمال عازل الرطوبة :
__________________________
تقاس اعمال عازل الرطوبة هندسيا بالمسطح (المربع) ووحده القياس هي المتر المربع
يخصص بند مستقل لكل نوع على حده وتم التوضيح بعالية

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
___________________________________________
الحادي عشر : قياس اعمال عازل الحرارة :-
______________________________
تقاس اعمال العزل الحراري هندسيا بالمسطح ووحده القياس هي المتر المربع
يخصص بند مستقل لكل نوع وسمك على حدة

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
____________________________________________
الثاني عشر : قياس اعمال السقف الزائف :-
______________________________
تقاس اعمال السقف الزائف (الديكور) بالمسطح ووحده القياس هي المتر المربع
تقاس اعمال البراويز اللازمة للديكور بالطول ووحدجة القياس هي المتر الطولي

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
____________________________________________
الثالث عشر : بلاط الساحات وحجر الرصيف :-
______________________________
تقاس اعمال بلاط الساحات كما في اعمال البلاط الاخرى وذلك هندسيا بالمسطح ووحده القياس هي المتر المربع
تقاس اعمال حجر الرصيف (الكيربستون) هندسيا بالطول ووحدة القياس هي المتر الطولي


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (2 مارس 2008)

مرفق لك أخى نموذج لمستخلص مقاول باطن وهو النموذج الذى أستعملة فى موقعى علة يفيدك ومعة شرح مبسط لطريقة العمل أنا لاحظت أنك لم تستفيد من المشاركات السابقة حتى الآن عسى أن يكون المانع خير
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/86075/1204487078.rar


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (3 مارس 2008)

أين أنت يأخى لماذا لم تأخذ الملفات التى طلبتها أرجو الدخول على المشاركة حتى أكمل معك الطريق أو كما تريد أن كنت قد أكتفيت بهذا عموما" أنا حاضر لأى مساعدة لأى زميل أو أبن


----------



## عمر الفاروق (3 مارس 2008)

اخي العزيز م محمود عياد ....والله مااستطيع ان اوفيك حقك ولكن ليس هذا بغريب علي اخ فاضل مثلك انا جاهز لتنزيل الملفات واشكرك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (3 مارس 2008)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> مرفق لك أخى نموذج لمستخلص مقاول باطن وهو النموذج الذى أستعملة فى موقعى علة يفيدك ومعة شرح مبسط لطريقة العمل أنا لاحظت أنك لم تستفيد من المشاركات السابقة حتى الآن عسى أن يكون المانع خير
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/86075/1204487078.rar



أخي العزيز شاكرا لك ..انا اداوم علي المنتدي ولكن ليس يوميا لظروف عملي ...واعلم جيدا مدي المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا عني وعن كل المهندسين الشبان


----------



## إبتكار (4 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته

أخي محمود أشكرك على مجهودك الرائع لتوصيل المعلومة لصاحب الموضوع أو لغيره من المهندسين

مثلي .

وأنا حاليا اتصفح جميع الملفات التي أدرجتها وأتمنى أن تواصل طريقك

جزاك الله خير وكتبه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عمر الفاروق (16 مارس 2008)

*طريقة القياس - مترجمة للعربية*

:12: اعزائي بفضل الله وتوفيقه اليكم هذه المشاركة..
م / محمد الطبلاوي
1 - الحفر والردم : 
1 / 1 - تقاس كميات أعمال الحفر هندسيا من واقع صافى مساحات الأساسات حسب المبين على الرسومات التنفيذية مضروبة فى الإرتفاع العمودى الواقع بين منسوب قاع الحفر ومنسوب الأرض الطبيعية ( قبل الحفر ) ولا يدفع أى أجر عن الحفر الزائد الذى يتم خارج هذه الحدود .
1 / 2 - سعر أعمال الحفر بواقع ( المتر المكعب ) ويشمل السعر العمالة والمعدات والمصنعيات وكافة المصاريف التى تلزم لتنفيذ العمل المطلوب على الوجه الأكمل بما فى ذلك أعمال سند الجوانب وضخ المياه وتجفيف الموقع كما يشمل كافة تكاليف النقل أو التشوين إلى المواقع المحددة من قبل المالك أو المهندس الاستشارى . 
1 / 3 - تقاس كميات أعمال الردم هندسيا من واقع صافى مساحات الفراغ الذى يتم ملؤه حسب المبين على الرسومات التنفيذية مضروبا فى الإرتفاع العمودى بين منسوب قاع الردم ومنسوب قمته ولا يدفع أى أجر عن الردم الزائد الذى يتم خارج هذه الحدود . 
1 / 4 - سعر أعمال الردم بواقع ( المتر المكعب ) ويشمل السعر الرمال الموردة والعمالة والمصنعيات وكافة المصاريف التى تلزم لتنفيذ العمل المطلوب على الوجه الأكمل كنقل الرمال ورشها بالماء ودمكها بالدكاكات الميكانيكية وآلات الهز الميكانيكية وإجراء الإختبارات المطلوبة . 
1/5 – فى حالة التوصية بخلط نسبة من الاسمنت على الرمال الموردة للردم يتم الخلط بذات النسب الموصى بها وطبقا للاصول وعلى طبقات وتكون كافة الاعمال الخاصة بتوريد الاسمنت والخلط والدك وخلافه محملة على سعر البند .
2 - الخرسانات :
2/ 1 - تقاس أعمال الخرسانات قياسا هندسيا للأعمال التى يتم تنفيذها طبقا للرسومات التنفيذية أو تعليمات المهندس الاستشارى الكتابية أثناء التنفيذ ولا تحتسب أى كميات إضافية تنشأ بسبب أى خطأ فى التنفيذ .
2/ 2 - تشمل أسعار أعمال الخرسانة المسلحة كافة المواد اللازمة بالنسب المقررة كما تشمل إجراء الإختبارات اللازمة وتصميم الخلطات وأعمال خلط ونقل وصب ودمك وترطيب ومعالجة الخرسانة وكذلك العبوات والشدات اللازمة لتشكيل الخرسانة حسب الموضح بالرسومات وكل ما يلزم لتنفيذ ونهو العمل من أجهزة وآلات ومعدات وعمال ومصنعية وعبوات وسقالات وخلافه على الوجه الأكمل .
2/ 3 - تقاس القواعد للأساسات هندسيا والسعر للمتر المكعب .
2/ 4 - تقاس الأعمدة هندسيا والسعر للمتر المكعب ويقاس العمود بحساب مساحة المقطع فى الإرتفاع ويقاس الإرتفاع من منسوب السطح العلوى لقاعدته أو منسوب السطح العلوى للبلاطة الخرسانية ( الأرضية ) إلى منسوب السطح السفلى للبلاطة الخرسانية التالية ( السقف ) أو إلى منسوب السطح العلوى للكمرة فى حالة عدم وجود بلاطة خرسانية .
2/ 5 - تقاس الكمرات والأعتاب والسملات والدراوى هندسيا والسعر للمتر المكعب وتقاس بحساب مساحة القطاع فى الطول مع مراعاة الآتى :
أ - يتم حساب مساحة القطاع مع عدم إحتساب تخانة البلاطة الخرسانية الملتصقة بها أى بحساب مساحة القطاع النظيف الساقط أو المقلوب . 
ب - يتم حساب الطول للمسافة النظيفة المحصورة بين الأعمدة أوالكمرات .
جـ - فى حالة تقاطع كمرات أو سملات مع بعضها يتم حساب طول الكمرات والسملات الرئيسية أولا أى يتم حساب مكعب حجم القطاع المشترك مرة واحدة .
2/ 6 - تقاس البلاطات الخرسانية المصمتة هندسيا والسعر ( للمتر المكعب ) وتقاس بحساب مساحة المسقط الأفقى ( طول × عرض ) فى السمك ويقاس المسقط الأفقى من الحدود الخارجية .
2/ 7 - تقاس أعمال الخرسانة العادية للأساسات قياسا هندسيا طبقا للأبعاد المبينة على الرسومات التنفيذية والسعر للمتر المكعب فى حالة الخرسانه العادية ذات سمك أكبر من 20 سم ، وللمتر المسطح فى حالة الخرسانة العادية ذات سمك 20 سم أو أقل .
2/ 8 - تقاس أعمال السلالم الخرسانية التى تتكون من بلاطة مائلة ودرج مسنن هندسيا والسعر للمتر المكعب وتشمل أعمال السلالم البلاطات للبسطات التى بين القلبات والكمرات الجانبية المائلة الحاملة للسلم والتى فى منسوب الدور وكذا الدراوى الجانبية للدرابزين .
2/9 - تقاس أعمال الحوائط الخرسانية أو الحوائط الساندة هندسيا والسعر للمتر المكعب وتقاس الحوائط بحساب مساحة المقطع فى الإرتفاع للمساحة المحصورة بين منسوب السطح العلوى للأساسات أو البلاطـــة ( الأرضية ) إلى منسوب السطح السفلى للبلاطة العلوية ( السقف ) أو الكمرات فى حالة عدم وجود بلاطة ، وفى حـالة إشتراك الحائط مع أعضاء إنشائية أخرى (أعمدة - كمرات - سملات ) فيتم حساب الحائط على حدة دون إضافة مكعبات الأعضاء الإنشائية المشتركة معها .
2/10 - يراعى عند حساب أعمال الخرسانات المسلحة عدم خصم كميات مكعبات الفتحات التى لايزيد حجم كل منها عن 0.10 متر مكعب أو التى تزيد مساحة مقطع كــل فتحة منها عن 0.15 متر مربع .
3 - المباني: 
3 / 1 - ‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎تقاس مبانى الحوائط والقواطيع التى يتم تنفيذها طبقا للرسومات والمواصفات الفنية أو تعليمات المهندس الإستشارى أثناء التنفيذ قياسا هندسيا على الوجه التالى :
أ - تقاس مبانى الحوائط سمك 25 سم بالمتر المكعب ( طول × إرتفاع × سمك ) .
ب - تقاس مبانى القواطيع سمك 12 سم أو أقل بالمتر المربع ( طول × إرتفاع ) .
جـ - تقاس الحوائط المزدوجة المفرغة بالمتر المكعب كل نوع وسمك على حدة طبقا لسمك الحائط والفراغ الداخلى . 
3 / 2 - تخصم من أعمال المبانى المختلفة ما يلى :
أ - تخصم من مكعبات مبانى الحوائط فتحات الأبواب والشبابيك والتركيبات الهندسية وجميع الفتحات التى يزيد مكعبها على 0.10 م3 .
ب - تخصم من مسطحات الحوائط فتحات الأبواب والشبابيك والتركيبات الهندسية وجميع الفتحات التى يزيد مسطحها على 0.25 م2 .
4 - عزل الرطوبة :
4 / 1 - تقاس أعمال الطبقات العازلة للرطوبة أو الدهانات العازلة للرطوبة هندسيا وذلك للأسطح التى يتم عزلها أفقيا أو رأسياً ويتم القياس حسب المسقط الأفقى أو الرأسى النهائى للأسطح التى تم تنفيذ الطبقات العازله أو الدهانات العازلة لها طبقا للوارد بالرسومات ومقايسة الأعمال .
4 / 2 - سعر أعمال الطبقات العازله للرطوبة أو الدهانات العازلة للرطوبة للمتر المربع ويشمل كافة المواد اللازمة لتنفيذ الأعمال وكذا الأدوات والآلات والعمالة والمصنعيات وكل ما يلزم لنهو الأعمال المطلوبة على الوجه الأكمل .
4 / 3 - يشمل سعر أعمال الطبقة العازلة للرطوبة جميع الكميات الإضافية اللازمة من القماش لعمل اللحامات الطولية والعرضية بالمقاسات المذكورة فى هذه المواصفات وكذا جميع كميات المواد الهالكه بسبب التنفيذ .
4 / 4 - سعر أعمال الطبقات العازلة أو الدهانات العازله للرطوبة محمل عليه مسطحات الأجــزاء الرأسيـــة ( الوزرات ) وكذا أعمال اللياسة الأسمنتية اللازمة وأستدارات الزوايا والوزرات وتخليق المجارى فى الدراوى والحوائط والتحبيش على أطرافها وعمل جميع التجارب والإختبارات اللازمة وكل مايلزم لنهو الأعمال طبقا للوارد بالمواصفات الفنية. 




5 - العزل الحراري :
5 / 1 - تقاس أعمال الطبقة العازلة للحرارة هندسياً (طول × عرض) للسطح الذى يتم تغطيته وعزله .
5 / 2 - سعر أعمال الطبقة العازلة للحرارة ( بالمتر المربع ) ويشمل السعر كافة المواد والمهمات والمصنعيات والعمالة وطبقة اللياسة وكل ما يلزم لنهو الأعمال المطلوبة طبقا للمواصفات الفنية وأصول الصناعة .
6- البياض :
6 / 1 - تقاس أعمال البياض الخارجى للواجهات كالتالى : 
6/1/1 - تقاس أعمال البياض الخارجى للواجهات هندسيا بالمتر المسطح لكل نوع على حدة مع خصم مسطحات الفتحات التى تزيد مساحتها عن 4.00 م2 ( أربعة متر مسطح ) وعدم خصم مسطحات الفتحات التى مساحتها 4.00 م2 أو أقل .
6/1/2 - يراعى عدم إحتساب مسطحات جلسات أو جوانب ( بلسقالات ) أو أعتاب ( معابر ) الفتحات للأبواب والشبابيك أما البلكونات فتحسب هندسيا .
6/1/3 - عدم إضافة مسطح الأسطح العلوية والجانبية والبطنيات للبروزات التى لايزيد بروزها عن 50 سم ، ولاتعتبر الأبراج والبلكونات ودراويها من ضمن هذه البروزات ، أما إذا زاد بروز مسطحات الأسطح العلوية أو الجانبية أو البطنيات عن 50 سم فتحسب بكاملها هندسيا .



6 / 2 - تقاس أعمال البياض الداخلى للحوائط والأسقف كالتالى :
6/2/1 - تقاس أعمال البياض الداخلى للحوائط والأسقف هندسيا بالمتر المسطح لكل نوع على حده طبقا للوارد بمقايسة الأعمال مع تنزيل جميع مسطحات الفتحات للأبواب والشبابيك وجميع المسطحات التى لايتم بياضها . 
6/2/2 - يتم إحتساب مسطحات جلسات أو جوانب ( بلسقالات ) أو أعتاب ( معابر ) جميع الفتحات للأبواب والشبابيك . 
6 / 3 - تحسب مساحة الفتحات حسب أبعادها الداخلية من سطح المبانى أو الخرسانه وقبل تنفيذ أعمال البياض أو تركيب الحلوق أو التجليد لها .
6 / 4 - سعر أعمال البياض للواجهات أو للحوائط والأسقف الداخلية ( بالمتر المربع ) ويشمل السعر كل المواد اللازمة للتنفيذ والعمالة والمصنعية والمعدات والسقالات وكل مايلزم لنهو الأعمال المطلوبة على الوجه.

7- الدهانات : 
7/ 1 - تقاس جميع أعمال الدهانات للبوية قياسا هندسيا للأسطح التى يتم دهانها مع مراعاة تنزيل مسطحات الفتحات وأضافة مسطحات جلسات وجوانب ( بلسقالات ) وأعتاب ( معابر ) هذه الفتحات للأبواب والشبابيك وخلافه .
7 / 2 - أسعار أعمال الدهانات ( للمتر المربع ) تشمل كافة المواد اللازمة والعمالة والمهمات والمصنعيات وكل مايلزم لنهو الأعمال المطلوبة على الوجه الأكمل .
7 / 3 - أعمال دهانات الأبواب والشبابيك والأرضيات وخلافه محملة على أسعار بنود تلك الأعمال وطبقا للموضح بمقايسة بنود الأعمال . 
8 - التكسيات :
8 / 1 - تقاس أعمال التكسيات هندسيا للأسطح التى يتم تغطيتها والسعر بالمتر المسطح شاملا ألواح التكسيات وطبقة البطانة ومونة اللصق وكل المهمات والمصنعيات والعمالة وأعمال السقية والجلى والتلميع والتنظيف وكل مايلزم من أعمال التركيب لنهو العمل المطلوب على الوجه الأكمل وكذا صيانتها خلال مدة تنفيذ الأعمال الأخرى .
8 / 2 - تقاس أعمال تكسية الحوائط بالرخام أو الجرانيت حسب الأبعاد الظاهرة فقط ( طول البعد الصافي X عرض البعد الصافي ) بالمتر المسطح بدون حساب الأجزاء الداخلة تحت بعضها أو داخل الحوائط والسعر يشمل المواد والمونة والمصنعيات والجلاء والتلميع والكانات وكل مايلزم لنهو الأعمال على الوجه الأكمل وحسب الرسومات المعتمدة .
8 / 3 - تقاس أعمال تكسية درج السلالم هندسيا لما يتم تركيبه والسعر للمتر الطولى من التكسية شاملا القائمة والنائمة معا وحسب الأبعاد الظاهرة بعد البياض والوزرات بدون حساب الأجزاء الداخلة تحت البياض والوزرات والسعر يشمل كافة المواد والمصنعيات والعمالة وكل مايلزم لنهو الأعمال على الوجه الأكمل وحسب الرسومات المعتمدة .
9 - الأرضيات : 
9 / 1 - تقاس أعمال الأرضيات هندسيا للأسطح التى يتم تغطيتها ويكون المقاس حسب المسقط الأفقى للأرضية من وجه البياض أو الوزرة إلى وجه البياض أو الوزرة المقابلة دون إضافة تخانة البياض أو الوزرة .
9 / 2 - سعر أعمال الأرضيات ( بالمتر المربع ) وذلك للمساحة التى يتم تبليطها ويشمل السعر كافة المواد والمهمات والعمالة والمصنعيات وكل مايلزم للتنفيذ كأعمال السقية والجلاء والصقل والتلميع وكل مايلزم لنهو الأعمال المطلوبة على الوجه الأكمل .
9 / 3 - سعر أعمال الأرضيات من البلاط التراتزو للأسطح العلوية محمل عليه عمل وزرة مائلة من نفس نوع البلاط على الدراوى والحوائط المحيطة مع التحبيش والتقفيل الجيد حولها .
9 / 4 - تقاس أعمال البردورات الخرسانية بالمتر الطولى ويتم القياس من الحد الخارجى للبردورة من جهتى القياس.
10 - النجارة : 
10 / 1 - تقاس أعمال النجارة للأبواب والشبابيك ( بالعدد ) لكل نموذج على حدة طبقاً للنماذج المبينة على الرسومات التنفيذية .
10 / 2 - أسعار أعمال النجارة ( بالمقطوعية ) لكل نموذج شاملاً المواد والمصنعية والعمالة والزجاج والخردوات والدهانات بالبوية وكل ما يلزم لتصنيع وتركيب الأعمال المطلوبة على الوجه الأكمل .
11 - الالومنيوم :
11/1 - تقاس أعمال الألومنيوم للأبواب والشبابيك ( بالمقطوعية ) للقطعة الواحدة لكل نموذج على حدة طبقا للمبين بالرسومات أو مقايسة الأعمال .
11/2 - تقاس أعمال الألومنيوم لشبابيك الواجهات بالدور الميزانين ( بالمتر المسطح ) من واقع صافى المساحات بين الأعضاء الخرسانية والمبانى من الداخل طبقا للمبين بالرسومات التنفيذية أو مقايسة الأعمال .
11/3 - تقاس أعمال فاترينات العرض من الألومنيوم بالدور الأرضى ( بالمتر المسطح ) من واقع صافى المساحات بين الأعضاء الخرسانية والمبانى من الداخل طبقا للمبين بالرسومات التنفيذية أو مقايسة الأعمال .
11/4 - تقاس أعمال الألومنيوم للدرابزينات والدراوى ( بالمتر الطولى ) لكل نوع على حدة وطبقا للموضح بالرسومات أو مقايسة الأعمال .
11/5 - أسعار أعمال الألومنيوم للأبواب أو الشبابيك أو الفاترينات أو الدربزينات أو الدراوى تشمل جميع المواد والمهمات والعمالة والمصنعيات والنقل والتخزين والتركيب والخردوات والزجاج والكولسترا الخارجية وضلف السلك وكذا إجراء الإختبارات المقررة وكل مايلزم لنهو تنفيذ وصيانة الأعمال وتسليمها على الوجه الأكمل .














12 - الأعمال المعدنية :
12 / 1 - تقاس الأعمال المعدنية للشبابيك والأبواب ( بالمقطوعية ) لكل نموذج على حدة طبقا للمبين بالرسومات التنفيذية أو مقايسة الأعمال .
12 / 2 - تقاس الأعمال المعدنية للدرابزينات أو الدراوى ( بالمتر الطولى ) لكل نوع على حدة وطبقا للموضح بالرسومات التنفيذية أو مقايسة الأعمال .
12 / 3 - أسعار الأعمال المعدنية للشبابيك والأبواب ( بالمقطوعية ) لكل نموذج ويشمل السعر المواد والعمالة والمصنعيات والزجاج وكافة الخردوات والدهانات وكل ما يلزم لنهو تنفيذ وتركيب الأعمال المطلوبة على الوجه الأكمل .
12 / 4 - أسعار الأعمال المعدنية للدرابزينات والدراوى ( بالمتر الطولى ) لكل نوع ويشمل السعر المواد والعمالة والمصنعيات والدهانات وكل ما يلزم لنهو تنفيذ وتركيب الأعمال المطلوبة على الوجه الأكمل .
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


:30:


----------



## عمر الفاروق (16 مارس 2008)

*طريقة القياس - مترجمة للعربية*

:12: اعزائي بفضل الله وتوفيقه اليكم هذه المشاركة..
م / محمد الطبلاوي
1 - الحفر والردم : 
1 / 1 - تقاس كميات أعمال الحفر هندسيا من واقع صافى مساحات الأساسات حسب المبين على الرسومات التنفيذية مضروبة فى الإرتفاع العمودى الواقع بين منسوب قاع الحفر ومنسوب الأرض الطبيعية ( قبل الحفر ) ولا يدفع أى أجر عن الحفر الزائد الذى يتم خارج هذه الحدود .
1 / 2 - سعر أعمال الحفر بواقع ( المتر المكعب ) ويشمل السعر العمالة والمعدات والمصنعيات وكافة المصاريف التى تلزم لتنفيذ العمل المطلوب على الوجه الأكمل بما فى ذلك أعمال سند الجوانب وضخ المياه وتجفيف الموقع كما يشمل كافة تكاليف النقل أو التشوين إلى المواقع المحددة من قبل المالك أو المهندس الاستشارى . 
1 / 3 - تقاس كميات أعمال الردم هندسيا من واقع صافى مساحات الفراغ الذى يتم ملؤه حسب المبين على الرسومات التنفيذية مضروبا فى الإرتفاع العمودى بين منسوب قاع الردم ومنسوب قمته ولا يدفع أى أجر عن الردم الزائد الذى يتم خارج هذه الحدود . 
1 / 4 - سعر أعمال الردم بواقع ( المتر المكعب ) ويشمل السعر الرمال الموردة والعمالة والمصنعيات وكافة المصاريف التى تلزم لتنفيذ العمل المطلوب على الوجه الأكمل كنقل الرمال ورشها بالماء ودمكها بالدكاكات الميكانيكية وآلات الهز الميكانيكية وإجراء الإختبارات المطلوبة . 
1/5 – فى حالة التوصية بخلط نسبة من الاسمنت على الرمال الموردة للردم يتم الخلط بذات النسب الموصى بها وطبقا للاصول وعلى طبقات وتكون كافة الاعمال الخاصة بتوريد الاسمنت والخلط والدك وخلافه محملة على سعر البند .
2 - الخرسانات :
2/ 1 - تقاس أعمال الخرسانات قياسا هندسيا للأعمال التى يتم تنفيذها طبقا للرسومات التنفيذية أو تعليمات المهندس الاستشارى الكتابية أثناء التنفيذ ولا تحتسب أى كميات إضافية تنشأ بسبب أى خطأ فى التنفيذ .
2/ 2 - تشمل أسعار أعمال الخرسانة المسلحة كافة المواد اللازمة بالنسب المقررة كما تشمل إجراء الإختبارات اللازمة وتصميم الخلطات وأعمال خلط ونقل وصب ودمك وترطيب ومعالجة الخرسانة وكذلك العبوات والشدات اللازمة لتشكيل الخرسانة حسب الموضح بالرسومات وكل ما يلزم لتنفيذ ونهو العمل من أجهزة وآلات ومعدات وعمال ومصنعية وعبوات وسقالات وخلافه على الوجه الأكمل .
2/ 3 - تقاس القواعد للأساسات هندسيا والسعر للمتر المكعب .
2/ 4 - تقاس الأعمدة هندسيا والسعر للمتر المكعب ويقاس العمود بحساب مساحة المقطع فى الإرتفاع ويقاس الإرتفاع من منسوب السطح العلوى لقاعدته أو منسوب السطح العلوى للبلاطة الخرسانية ( الأرضية ) إلى منسوب السطح السفلى للبلاطة الخرسانية التالية ( السقف ) أو إلى منسوب السطح العلوى للكمرة فى حالة عدم وجود بلاطة خرسانية .
2/ 5 - تقاس الكمرات والأعتاب والسملات والدراوى هندسيا والسعر للمتر المكعب وتقاس بحساب مساحة القطاع فى الطول مع مراعاة الآتى :
أ - يتم حساب مساحة القطاع مع عدم إحتساب تخانة البلاطة الخرسانية الملتصقة بها أى بحساب مساحة القطاع النظيف الساقط أو المقلوب . 
ب - يتم حساب الطول للمسافة النظيفة المحصورة بين الأعمدة أوالكمرات .
جـ - فى حالة تقاطع كمرات أو سملات مع بعضها يتم حساب طول الكمرات والسملات الرئيسية أولا أى يتم حساب مكعب حجم القطاع المشترك مرة واحدة .
2/ 6 - تقاس البلاطات الخرسانية المصمتة هندسيا والسعر ( للمتر المكعب ) وتقاس بحساب مساحة المسقط الأفقى ( طول × عرض ) فى السمك ويقاس المسقط الأفقى من الحدود الخارجية .
2/ 7 - تقاس أعمال الخرسانة العادية للأساسات قياسا هندسيا طبقا للأبعاد المبينة على الرسومات التنفيذية والسعر للمتر المكعب فى حالة الخرسانه العادية ذات سمك أكبر من 20 سم ، وللمتر المسطح فى حالة الخرسانة العادية ذات سمك 20 سم أو أقل .
2/ 8 - تقاس أعمال السلالم الخرسانية التى تتكون من بلاطة مائلة ودرج مسنن هندسيا والسعر للمتر المكعب وتشمل أعمال السلالم البلاطات للبسطات التى بين القلبات والكمرات الجانبية المائلة الحاملة للسلم والتى فى منسوب الدور وكذا الدراوى الجانبية للدرابزين .
2/9 - تقاس أعمال الحوائط الخرسانية أو الحوائط الساندة هندسيا والسعر للمتر المكعب وتقاس الحوائط بحساب مساحة المقطع فى الإرتفاع للمساحة المحصورة بين منسوب السطح العلوى للأساسات أو البلاطـــة ( الأرضية ) إلى منسوب السطح السفلى للبلاطة العلوية ( السقف ) أو الكمرات فى حالة عدم وجود بلاطة ، وفى حـالة إشتراك الحائط مع أعضاء إنشائية أخرى (أعمدة - كمرات - سملات ) فيتم حساب الحائط على حدة دون إضافة مكعبات الأعضاء الإنشائية المشتركة معها .
2/10 - يراعى عند حساب أعمال الخرسانات المسلحة عدم خصم كميات مكعبات الفتحات التى لايزيد حجم كل منها عن 0.10 متر مكعب أو التى تزيد مساحة مقطع كــل فتحة منها عن 0.15 متر مربع .
3 - المباني: 
3 / 1 - ‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎تقاس مبانى الحوائط والقواطيع التى يتم تنفيذها طبقا للرسومات والمواصفات الفنية أو تعليمات المهندس الإستشارى أثناء التنفيذ قياسا هندسيا على الوجه التالى :
أ - تقاس مبانى الحوائط سمك 25 سم بالمتر المكعب ( طول × إرتفاع × سمك ) .
ب - تقاس مبانى القواطيع سمك 12 سم أو أقل بالمتر المربع ( طول × إرتفاع ) .
جـ - تقاس الحوائط المزدوجة المفرغة بالمتر المكعب كل نوع وسمك على حدة طبقا لسمك الحائط والفراغ الداخلى . 
3 / 2 - تخصم من أعمال المبانى المختلفة ما يلى :
أ - تخصم من مكعبات مبانى الحوائط فتحات الأبواب والشبابيك والتركيبات الهندسية وجميع الفتحات التى يزيد مكعبها على 0.10 م3 .
ب - تخصم من مسطحات الحوائط فتحات الأبواب والشبابيك والتركيبات الهندسية وجميع الفتحات التى يزيد مسطحها على 0.25 م2 .
4 - عزل الرطوبة :
4 / 1 - تقاس أعمال الطبقات العازلة للرطوبة أو الدهانات العازلة للرطوبة هندسيا وذلك للأسطح التى يتم عزلها أفقيا أو رأسياً ويتم القياس حسب المسقط الأفقى أو الرأسى النهائى للأسطح التى تم تنفيذ الطبقات العازله أو الدهانات العازلة لها طبقا للوارد بالرسومات ومقايسة الأعمال .
4 / 2 - سعر أعمال الطبقات العازله للرطوبة أو الدهانات العازلة للرطوبة للمتر المربع ويشمل كافة المواد اللازمة لتنفيذ الأعمال وكذا الأدوات والآلات والعمالة والمصنعيات وكل ما يلزم لنهو الأعمال المطلوبة على الوجه الأكمل .
4 / 3 - يشمل سعر أعمال الطبقة العازلة للرطوبة جميع الكميات الإضافية اللازمة من القماش لعمل اللحامات الطولية والعرضية بالمقاسات المذكورة فى هذه المواصفات وكذا جميع كميات المواد الهالكه بسبب التنفيذ .
4 / 4 - سعر أعمال الطبقات العازلة أو الدهانات العازله للرطوبة محمل عليه مسطحات الأجــزاء الرأسيـــة ( الوزرات ) وكذا أعمال اللياسة الأسمنتية اللازمة وأستدارات الزوايا والوزرات وتخليق المجارى فى الدراوى والحوائط والتحبيش على أطرافها وعمل جميع التجارب والإختبارات اللازمة وكل مايلزم لنهو الأعمال طبقا للوارد بالمواصفات الفنية. 




5 - العزل الحراري :
5 / 1 - تقاس أعمال الطبقة العازلة للحرارة هندسياً (طول × عرض) للسطح الذى يتم تغطيته وعزله .
5 / 2 - سعر أعمال الطبقة العازلة للحرارة ( بالمتر المربع ) ويشمل السعر كافة المواد والمهمات والمصنعيات والعمالة وطبقة اللياسة وكل ما يلزم لنهو الأعمال المطلوبة طبقا للمواصفات الفنية وأصول الصناعة .
6- البياض :
6 / 1 - تقاس أعمال البياض الخارجى للواجهات كالتالى : 
6/1/1 - تقاس أعمال البياض الخارجى للواجهات هندسيا بالمتر المسطح لكل نوع على حدة مع خصم مسطحات الفتحات التى تزيد مساحتها عن 4.00 م2 ( أربعة متر مسطح ) وعدم خصم مسطحات الفتحات التى مساحتها 4.00 م2 أو أقل .
6/1/2 - يراعى عدم إحتساب مسطحات جلسات أو جوانب ( بلسقالات ) أو أعتاب ( معابر ) الفتحات للأبواب والشبابيك أما البلكونات فتحسب هندسيا .
6/1/3 - عدم إضافة مسطح الأسطح العلوية والجانبية والبطنيات للبروزات التى لايزيد بروزها عن 50 سم ، ولاتعتبر الأبراج والبلكونات ودراويها من ضمن هذه البروزات ، أما إذا زاد بروز مسطحات الأسطح العلوية أو الجانبية أو البطنيات عن 50 سم فتحسب بكاملها هندسيا .



6 / 2 - تقاس أعمال البياض الداخلى للحوائط والأسقف كالتالى :
6/2/1 - تقاس أعمال البياض الداخلى للحوائط والأسقف هندسيا بالمتر المسطح لكل نوع على حده طبقا للوارد بمقايسة الأعمال مع تنزيل جميع مسطحات الفتحات للأبواب والشبابيك وجميع المسطحات التى لايتم بياضها . 
6/2/2 - يتم إحتساب مسطحات جلسات أو جوانب ( بلسقالات ) أو أعتاب ( معابر ) جميع الفتحات للأبواب والشبابيك . 
6 / 3 - تحسب مساحة الفتحات حسب أبعادها الداخلية من سطح المبانى أو الخرسانه وقبل تنفيذ أعمال البياض أو تركيب الحلوق أو التجليد لها .
6 / 4 - سعر أعمال البياض للواجهات أو للحوائط والأسقف الداخلية ( بالمتر المربع ) ويشمل السعر كل المواد اللازمة للتنفيذ والعمالة والمصنعية والمعدات والسقالات وكل مايلزم لنهو الأعمال المطلوبة على الوجه.

7- الدهانات : 
7/ 1 - تقاس جميع أعمال الدهانات للبوية قياسا هندسيا للأسطح التى يتم دهانها مع مراعاة تنزيل مسطحات الفتحات وأضافة مسطحات جلسات وجوانب ( بلسقالات ) وأعتاب ( معابر ) هذه الفتحات للأبواب والشبابيك وخلافه .
7 / 2 - أسعار أعمال الدهانات ( للمتر المربع ) تشمل كافة المواد اللازمة والعمالة والمهمات والمصنعيات وكل مايلزم لنهو الأعمال المطلوبة على الوجه الأكمل .
7 / 3 - أعمال دهانات الأبواب والشبابيك والأرضيات وخلافه محملة على أسعار بنود تلك الأعمال وطبقا للموضح بمقايسة بنود الأعمال . 
8 - التكسيات :
8 / 1 - تقاس أعمال التكسيات هندسيا للأسطح التى يتم تغطيتها والسعر بالمتر المسطح شاملا ألواح التكسيات وطبقة البطانة ومونة اللصق وكل المهمات والمصنعيات والعمالة وأعمال السقية والجلى والتلميع والتنظيف وكل مايلزم من أعمال التركيب لنهو العمل المطلوب على الوجه الأكمل وكذا صيانتها خلال مدة تنفيذ الأعمال الأخرى .
8 / 2 - تقاس أعمال تكسية الحوائط بالرخام أو الجرانيت حسب الأبعاد الظاهرة فقط ( طول البعد الصافي X عرض البعد الصافي ) بالمتر المسطح بدون حساب الأجزاء الداخلة تحت بعضها أو داخل الحوائط والسعر يشمل المواد والمونة والمصنعيات والجلاء والتلميع والكانات وكل مايلزم لنهو الأعمال على الوجه الأكمل وحسب الرسومات المعتمدة .
8 / 3 - تقاس أعمال تكسية درج السلالم هندسيا لما يتم تركيبه والسعر للمتر الطولى من التكسية شاملا القائمة والنائمة معا وحسب الأبعاد الظاهرة بعد البياض والوزرات بدون حساب الأجزاء الداخلة تحت البياض والوزرات والسعر يشمل كافة المواد والمصنعيات والعمالة وكل مايلزم لنهو الأعمال على الوجه الأكمل وحسب الرسومات المعتمدة .
9 - الأرضيات : 
9 / 1 - تقاس أعمال الأرضيات هندسيا للأسطح التى يتم تغطيتها ويكون المقاس حسب المسقط الأفقى للأرضية من وجه البياض أو الوزرة إلى وجه البياض أو الوزرة المقابلة دون إضافة تخانة البياض أو الوزرة .
9 / 2 - سعر أعمال الأرضيات ( بالمتر المربع ) وذلك للمساحة التى يتم تبليطها ويشمل السعر كافة المواد والمهمات والعمالة والمصنعيات وكل مايلزم للتنفيذ كأعمال السقية والجلاء والصقل والتلميع وكل مايلزم لنهو الأعمال المطلوبة على الوجه الأكمل .
9 / 3 - سعر أعمال الأرضيات من البلاط التراتزو للأسطح العلوية محمل عليه عمل وزرة مائلة من نفس نوع البلاط على الدراوى والحوائط المحيطة مع التحبيش والتقفيل الجيد حولها .
9 / 4 - تقاس أعمال البردورات الخرسانية بالمتر الطولى ويتم القياس من الحد الخارجى للبردورة من جهتى القياس.
10 - النجارة : 
10 / 1 - تقاس أعمال النجارة للأبواب والشبابيك ( بالعدد ) لكل نموذج على حدة طبقاً للنماذج المبينة على الرسومات التنفيذية .
10 / 2 - أسعار أعمال النجارة ( بالمقطوعية ) لكل نموذج شاملاً المواد والمصنعية والعمالة والزجاج والخردوات والدهانات بالبوية وكل ما يلزم لتصنيع وتركيب الأعمال المطلوبة على الوجه الأكمل .
11 - الالومنيوم :
11/1 - تقاس أعمال الألومنيوم للأبواب والشبابيك ( بالمقطوعية ) للقطعة الواحدة لكل نموذج على حدة طبقا للمبين بالرسومات أو مقايسة الأعمال .
11/2 - تقاس أعمال الألومنيوم لشبابيك الواجهات بالدور الميزانين ( بالمتر المسطح ) من واقع صافى المساحات بين الأعضاء الخرسانية والمبانى من الداخل طبقا للمبين بالرسومات التنفيذية أو مقايسة الأعمال .
11/3 - تقاس أعمال فاترينات العرض من الألومنيوم بالدور الأرضى ( بالمتر المسطح ) من واقع صافى المساحات بين الأعضاء الخرسانية والمبانى من الداخل طبقا للمبين بالرسومات التنفيذية أو مقايسة الأعمال .
11/4 - تقاس أعمال الألومنيوم للدرابزينات والدراوى ( بالمتر الطولى ) لكل نوع على حدة وطبقا للموضح بالرسومات أو مقايسة الأعمال .
11/5 - أسعار أعمال الألومنيوم للأبواب أو الشبابيك أو الفاترينات أو الدربزينات أو الدراوى تشمل جميع المواد والمهمات والعمالة والمصنعيات والنقل والتخزين والتركيب والخردوات والزجاج والكولسترا الخارجية وضلف السلك وكذا إجراء الإختبارات المقررة وكل مايلزم لنهو تنفيذ وصيانة الأعمال وتسليمها على الوجه الأكمل .














12 - الأعمال المعدنية :
12 / 1 - تقاس الأعمال المعدنية للشبابيك والأبواب ( بالمقطوعية ) لكل نموذج على حدة طبقا للمبين بالرسومات التنفيذية أو مقايسة الأعمال .
12 / 2 - تقاس الأعمال المعدنية للدرابزينات أو الدراوى ( بالمتر الطولى ) لكل نوع على حدة وطبقا للموضح بالرسومات التنفيذية أو مقايسة الأعمال .
12 / 3 - أسعار الأعمال المعدنية للشبابيك والأبواب ( بالمقطوعية ) لكل نموذج ويشمل السعر المواد والعمالة والمصنعيات والزجاج وكافة الخردوات والدهانات وكل ما يلزم لنهو تنفيذ وتركيب الأعمال المطلوبة على الوجه الأكمل .
12 / 4 - أسعار الأعمال المعدنية للدرابزينات والدراوى ( بالمتر الطولى ) لكل نوع ويشمل السعر المواد والعمالة والمصنعيات والدهانات وكل ما يلزم لنهو تنفيذ وتركيب الأعمال المطلوبة على الوجه الأكمل .
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


:30:


----------



## عمر الفاروق (16 مارس 2008)

mt301 قال:


> :12: اعزائي بفضل الله وتوفيقه اليكم هذه المشاركة..
> م / محمد الطبلاوي
> اكرر شكري لاخي المهند محمود عياد علي مشاركته وافادته الرائعة


----------



## everywhere (17 مارس 2008)

موضوع رائع شكرا لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع
و شكر خاص للمنتدى


----------



## ابو السعيد (17 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 مارس 2008)

شكرا اخواني ...علي مشاركتكم


----------



## hatem_eg (27 يناير 2010)

ايه الجمال ده , الله يبارك في كل من اضاف معلومة في هذا الموضوع , م/ محمود حازم عياد و م/ عمر الفاروق , مشاركتي صحيح جايه بعد سنتين من بداية موضوعكم لكن جاتلكم دعوة في ظهر الغيب على مجهود قديم وان شاء الله غيري سيتفيد كمان, جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 فبراير 2010)

hatem_eg قال:


> ايه الجمال ده , الله يبارك في كل من اضاف معلومة في هذا الموضوع , م/ محمود حازم عياد و م/ عمر الفاروق , مشاركتي صحيح جايه بعد سنتين من بداية موضوعكم لكن جاتلكم دعوة في ظهر الغيب على مجهود قديم وان شاء الله غيري سيتفيد كمان, جزاكم الله خيرا



اللهم اجعل لنا نصيب من دعاءكم الكريم ...وففقنا لما تحبه وترضاه يارب العالمين.


----------



## عادل الفيصل (8 يوليو 2010)

الف الف شكر لكم جميعا


----------



## احمد مصطفى كريم (30 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم:
يا اخوان اريد ان اعرف كيفية حساب حجم التراب فى بناية جسم سد الترابى بواسطة برنامج ئوتولاند او ئوتوكاد 2006 ساعدونى رحمة اللة عليكم


----------



## الزين ابو احمد (3 نوفمبر 2010)

لكم الشكر وربنا يحفظكم


----------



## عمر الفاروق (20 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكركم ويكفيني كم المشاركات الرقيقة ....وانتم اهلا لهذا الشكر وليس انا..... بسعة صدركم وتفاعلكم مع المشاركة وادعوكم للاسهام بالمنتدي بخبراتكم ومشورتكم


----------



## mohammedsharaby (20 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## el menshawi (23 نوفمبر 2010)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnks


----------



## م ح حجازي (23 ديسمبر 2010)

برنامج لحساب سعر المتر المسطح من الدهانات لعمل مقايسة تثمينية


----------



## عمر الفاروق (4 يناير 2011)

م ح حجازي قال:


> برنامج لحساب سعر المتر المسطح من الدهانات لعمل مقايسة تثمينية





ارجو التوضيح ......وتحديد المطلوب .......


----------



## nadhm (25 يناير 2011)

شروط المقاولات العراقية


----------



## عمر الفاروق (25 يناير 2011)

nadhm قال:


> شروط المقاولات العراقية






رجاء التوضيح


----------



## safua abd alrhman (26 يناير 2011)

طريقة قياس البياض والنقاشهوحساب الطوب


----------



## safua abd alrhman (26 يناير 2011)

طريقه حساب المتر المربع للبياض والنقاشه


----------



## safua abd alrhman (26 يناير 2011)

وايضا طريقه جداول القياسات


----------



## محمد فوزى المهر (14 مايو 2011)

رجاء شرح طريقه لحصر اعمال شبكات المياه والصرف الصحى 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد فوزى المهر (14 مايو 2011)

حصر اعمال شبكات المياه والصرف


----------



## عبد الحى القيوم (30 مايو 2011)

وشكرا


----------



## abedodeh (9 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير موضوع في غاية الاهمية


----------



## عيسى محمد سمحه (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*طرق حساب الكميات باللغة العربية*

السلام عليكم

الروابط أدناه لملفات هي من الكتب المقررة لمادة حساب الكميات لطلبة المعاهد العليا في المملكة العربية السعودية وفيها تجد يا اخي الكريم كل ما تحتاجه إن شاء الله تعالى


http://www.4shared.com/document/xK5D5tG8/arc201____.htm

http://dc407.4shared.com/download/i6VQkuc5

http://www.4shared.com/file/6pRU3sIT/________.htm


----------



## الزروق احمد (7 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك علي هذا المجهود الرائع 
و السلام


----------



## ahmad kh (8 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## Menna Ibrahim (1 مايو 2012)

thQ


----------



## مكتشف (2 مايو 2012)

طرق القياس دائما تكون للأعمال التي تم تنفيذها فعلاً بعد خصم جميع الزوائد فعلى سبيل المثال جميع تشطيب البنود المعمارية تكون بالمتر المربع المربع وتقاس الاعمال المنفذه فعلاً أو حسب الاتفاق 
أما الأعمال الصحية فالمواسير بالمتر الطولي محمل عليها جميع التوصيلات والأطقم الصحية بالعدد والخلاطات بالعدد وغرف التفتيش والصفايات والمحابس والسخان بالعدد
وأعمال الكهرباء المفاتيح والافياش والاناره والوحات الرئيسية والفرعية بالعدد مع التوريد والتركيب والتمديدات التابعه لها بالعدد إلا الكيبلات بالمتر الطولي 
وأعمال الهيكل إما بالمتر المكعب لكل بند أو بالمتر المسطح للسقف محمل عليه جميع البنود
أعمال الحريق تقاس بطريقة الأعمال الصحية 
أعمال التكييف تقاس بطريقة الأعمال الكهربائية مع العلم أن الدكتات بتالمتر الطولي 
أخي هذا موجز وأعتقد أنه مفيد أتمنى أن تستفيد منه 
مكتشف


----------



## م\محمد نديم (10 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أرجو التكرم بارسال نماذج لكراسات شروط و مواصفات لأعمال نجارة و حدادة بخصوص انشاء مبني مركز طبي

ولكم جزيل الشكر و الاحترام


----------



## eng.elkhatieb (11 ديسمبر 2012)

لو سمحتوا محتاج شيت اكسل بيحصر الحوائط الخرسانيه ضروري ... جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## nofal (11 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## khamis abdelmonem (12 ديسمبر 2012)

اللينك مش شغال يا ريت ترفعه تاني


----------



## عاشق السهر (18 فبراير 2013)

يعطيك العافيه بش مهندس بس للاسف الروابط تم ازالتها


----------



## ahmadj5 (23 فبراير 2013)

و الله كفيتوا و وفيتوا جزاكم الله خير


----------



## سما الاسلام (2 مارس 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *​


----------



## alraheb_80380 (10 مارس 2013)

*يا شباب و يا بنات ارجوا المساعدة انا طالب في كلية الهندسة وعندي بحث لنيل درجة البكالوريوس وعنوان بحثي تصميم الخزانات الخرسانية بس للاسف مالقيت مراجع او كتب ارجوا من لديه مراجع او كتب اين يضعها هنا 
مشكور يا أصدقاء
مستني المساعدة
*


----------



## alraheb_80380 (10 مارس 2013)

*يا شباب و يا بنات ارجوا المساعدة انا طالب في كلية الهندسة وعندي بحث لنيل درجة البكالوريوس وعنوان بحثي تصميم الخزانات الخرسانية بس للاسف مالقيت مراجع او كتب ارجوا من لديه مراجع او كتب اين يضعها هنا 
مشكور يا أصدقاء
مستني المساعدة
*


----------



## المهندسة العلوانية (12 أبريل 2013)

اريد محاضرات تخمين من فضلك


----------



## قطوب (15 أبريل 2013)

كيف حساب كميات الفتحات في السقوف للمقاول هام


----------



## قطوب (15 أبريل 2013)

*رد: طرق القياس للكميات كيفية حساب الفتحات في السقوف الخرسانية*

كيفية حساب الفتحات في السقوف الخرسانية


----------



## eng_steel (11 يوليو 2014)

اريد برنامج العمال المنيوم او ملف اكسيل لحصر شبابيك المنيوم


----------



## منتانا (15 فبراير 2015)

شكرا علي المجهود .
ورجاء التكرم بمساعدتي لمعرفة طريقة قياس البنود التالية حيث يوجد خلاف مع المقاول علي طريقة القياس ، رجاء التكرم بالافادة :


قياس اعمال البياض الخارجي ( مع ملاحظة الواجهة بسيطة بها بعض الشكمات البارزة 50 سم ) :
هل القياس هندسي مع خصم جميع الفتحات واضافة جميع البلسقانات والبروزات
ام عدم خصم الفتحات اقل من 4 م[SUP]2[/SUP] وخصم نصف مسطح الفتحات اكبر من 4 م[SUP]2[/SUP] مع عدم اضافة البلسقانات وعدم اضافة البروزات اقل من متر
ام عدم خصم الفتحات اقل من 4 م[SUP]2[/SUP] وخصم نصف مسطح الفتحات اكبر من 4 م[SUP]2[/SUP] مع عدم اضافة البلسقانات واضافة جميع البروزات

قياس اعمال الالوميتال ( في حالة حسابه بالمتر المسطح ) :
هل تقاس ابعاد الابواب والشبابيك من البعد الخارجي للحلق
ام من البر الخارجي

قياس اعمال كسوة تجاليد رخام ( مع اعتبار المقاول جعل جزء الرخام الافقي الذي يقفل اعلي التجالد بارز حوالي 2 -3 سم ) :
هل يقاس ارتفاع التجاليد من الارض حتي اعلي شامل الجزء الافقي
ام من الارض حتي اسفل الجزء الافقي ثم اضافة مسطح الجزء الافقي

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (10 أبريل 2015)

*موضوع مهم جدا رجاء من الاخوة المشرفين الاهتمام به و تثبيته*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الرجاء من الاخوة الافاضل ان يكرمونا بأي شيء حول 
الكود البريطاني لحساب الكميات
و أي امور تفصيلية حول مبادىء حساب الكميات البريطاني مع اي شروحات و تعليقات بالعربي عنه 
جزاكم الله كل خير سلفا


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (10 أبريل 2015)

اخوتي الأكارم تحملوا الحاحي 
اكرر طلبي 
و أخص حاجتي لتفصيل واضح حول الحسميات:
هل يتم حسم جميع أبعاد جميع الفتحات و السليفات في كافة الاعمال (خرسانات-مباني-لياسة000000)مهما كان ابعادها 
ام يتم استثناء ابعاد محددة؟
بالعرف الامر واسع و هناك اتجاهات و آراء متعددة كثيرة 
لذا اريد منشور و بحث يخص جهة علمية عالمية درءا للجدل 
مع جزيل الشكر سلفا 
رغم قلة التفاعل او ندرة الاهتمام!!


----------



## MHRL (13 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## آل عبد الرازق (27 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

